# ir extender solutions



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a product line to do ir extension? 

I'd like to get away from the diy plug and play models where everything plugs in with 3.5 mm connectors.

The main thing I'm looking for is the ability to pre run the ir receiver line to the TV location.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

I use Xantech DL85k and 95k kits and then extend the receiver over a piece of cat5e that I rough from the tv to component rack. They are plug and play or they can also be customized a bit since the input is either 3.5mm or terminal block.


----------

